# This is a "Product" Forum - Direct animal questions to other forums



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Just to try to clear up some misconceptions, this is a forum to discuss and post questions regarding _dairy products _ -- *from processing the milk through making a finished product. * 

If you have a question regarding milking techniques or about your animals, please direct those questions to the appropriate cattle, goat, sheep forum.


----------

